# trembling and panting



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Luci has had 3 sessions recently of trembling and panting and wanting to sit on my lap. It lasts for an hour or two. Other than that she seems fine as to appetite, stools, behavior, and energy level. She is 5 years old.

In the past, she has done this when excited about outings in the car to visit grandchildren but this is not related to anything that would explain it. I am confounded and hoping to hear that this is just something that our little dogs do.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy will do that when there is bad weather. She can hear thunder way before we do. She also doesn't like it when it is extremely windy outside. You might want to have your vet check Luci out just to ease your mind that nothing else is going on.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Atticus does this when he is afraid of the windshield wipers! It is such a drag!He usually just sleeps in the car but if he has to ride in a storm he (and I) are miserable. There is just no calming him down in the car rain storm. They can do that shaking/panting with fear and/or pain.Hope you figure it out!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Thankfully, Emmie has never had any trembling or panting episodes. So I don't think it is a common issue with Havanese. I'd say it's more related to temperament or socialization instead of breed.

-Jeanne-


----------



## BEACHPLUM (Feb 23, 2013)

My Coco does this in the car. She HATES car rides.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Pain can cause this, too.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Try using a Thunder Shirt and Rescue Remedy. These in combination helped one of my dogs (not a Hav) that had issues with certain situations in which she would tremble, pant and drool!


----------

